

Protect Your Laptop Against Theft / Trace Stolen Laptop For Free - geekhorn
http://blog.icyse.com/2010/12/06/protect-your-laptop-against-theft-trace-stolen-laptop-for-free/
It is no secret that in a weakened economy, theft rates—especially for small electronics—rise. Since many computer lovers carry their laptops absolutely everywhere, it makes sense to be especially vigilant in safeguarding these devices.
======
iwr
Your laptop may be marginally safer from irrecoverable theft (if the thief
doesn't bother to reinstall the OS), but it becomes vulnerable to the
LockItTight service. They are, after all, getting a live feed of your location
and keystrokes.

Do firmware-based (rather than OS-based) solutions exist for such tracking
purposes?

------
bherms
I like prey project... Has some really cool features and is free (paid
upgrades available).

~~~
geekhorn
Ya, it's Awesome...

